# Plant id



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Smartweed. I think it is called ladies finger or something like that. It is on the Missouri thread cause I looked it up but can't for the life of me remember exactly with out looking it up again.
Good luck
gww


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here in new jersey, I have a yard that is very close to about 20 acres of it. The bees are all over it. I haven't been there in 10 days. I sure hope it's still in bloom. I should point out that the field by me is the taller variety in a swamp area, however, there is also the same as your picture around other areas of the farm and I've seen bees working that as well.


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

Blurry picture but looks like smartweed. Bees are supposed to love it but I never see them on it in my garden.


----------

